# Thai Redfish



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Redfish Pad Thai Style

2 redfish half shells
1 package prepared Pad Thai Sauce (in Asian section... Taste of Thai brand is best)
2 TBSP Fish Sauce
2 TBSP sugar
4 garlic cloves minced
2 Tsp Thai chili paste
1/2 cup chopped dry roasted peanuts
Sirracha to taste (mucho heat)

Garnish
4-5 green onions thin sliced
1 cup fresh bean sprouts
lime wedges to squirt on top

Mix all ingredients in a small bowl except for peanuts and garnish. Ladle/brush sauce on to fish and top with chopped peanuts. You can put about 1/2 the green onions on now as well if desired. Heat gas grill and lay fillets on for about 10 minutes covered. Lay the bean sprouts on after 10 minutes and finish cooking until fish flakes easily (another 8-10 minutes). Garnish with the rest of the onions and bean sprouts if you didn't add them already and squirt the lime over the fish before serving.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

looks and sounds good. should go well with some shrimp fried rice. yeah


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

that looks amazing! cant wait to try it thanks for the recipe!


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll be trying that.


----------

